# Share your horse !!



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey everyone this is just a get to know other people's horses time its okay if you don't own them or anything just ride them or some horses that are at the barn. Tell us a story about the horse. 

Try to answer some of these questions
its name is blank
its breed is blank
i blank show it 
if you answered i do show it above then answer this question
i show in blank 
my horse is blank years old
he is a great blank 
then just brag about him haha or her sorry


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I want to tell you i do not OWN a horse or LEASE a horse but i ride Secret more than anyone else does and now i am going to be riding her twice a week. SO EXCITED !! Anyway i took my 2nd lesson on her and have been riding with her since ( 2+ years )


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

her name is Ragtimes Sand 'n' Sable...better known at the barn as Sable
its breed is Tennessee Walking Horse
i will be showing her
i show in English and Western...I am not completely well versed in the shows yet as it is a first time for both of us, however Trail Pleasure and eventually lite shod division as well as down the road 3-gait (she already has a canter but I;m not working her in it until she's more mature). 
Sable is just coming on 3 years old
She is a great friend, companion and all round horse. She is always mischevious and always looking for attention. If I had to use one word to describe her it would be "solid" she's solid in her build, in her temperament and in her mind. Her and I have connected extremely well in a matter of weeks and we will be able to depend on one another down the road!


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

This is Cody
He is a American Paint Horse
I use him for 4-H and maybe other things later. 
Cody is 8 years old.
He is an amazing horse, and loves everyone.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

This is Flicka: 11 yr old QH/Walker cross...I use her for everything and anything; haven't shown her yet, as we've moved around a bit this last year! I think what she is doing "best" so far at is being an amazing trail horse...nothing bothers her and she'll go anywhere I point her.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

meet sable
hes a sweetie 
hes a tbX quarter pony
he gets sick a lot! 
before he got sick we competed and won high school rodeo polebending
i take him to childrens hospital fun days where we give sick children pony rides(the sick children like to see that he made it through his sickness its very sweet!)
he can be a total goof but is very gentil!
i love him vewy vewy much!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey everyone I love your horses thx
For sharing all look promising
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

This is Vinnie. Registered name: Fa Saaid Halim (it means Kind and Easy-Going)
9 y/o straight egyptian arabian.
Just got him this september, plan on showing him in arab WP, the we may be expanding out discipline to working cow horse, reining and whatever else he wants to do.
He is very loyal, we have a great bond. He is very eager to please me. Love this boy:

















I am leasing this boy, CT in hopes to make him a dressage or eventer. We're still trying to figure out what to do with him, since he is very show sour from just walk/trot/cantering around the ring. 
He is a 12 y/o arabian.
He was region 9 champion sport horse under saddle in 04.
CT:









And I lesson on an Appendix QH named DJ (Deja Vu). He is about 16hh and gorgeous. No pics


----------



## MagicAmigo92 (Jun 16, 2010)

My horse is Magic Amigo, I bought him when he was 13 and now he is 18. We have had some great times. He was trained my Linda and Steve Duchac who work under John Lyons. He is a great show horse even though I've barrel raced him. Unfortunately he can have quite an attitude, but what can I say, he is my baby =)


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well here are mine. 
First is Apache White Sox (Apache) Thoroughbred
He is 11 this year, he was a race horse when younger but was to slow. I don't compete him he is know where ready for that. Most people dont like or are scared of him because he is very bossy and easily becomes disrespectful to people. I still love him anyway though.

My next one is Peperoni Princess (Pepper, Peppy, Pep, PP) an Appaloosa she is 27 years old now when she was younger she was used for just about everything but was best with the barrels. She taught me almost everything I know especially when it comes to riding. She is adorable and everybody loves her even with her silly quirkes.

My new boy Sammy is a 12 year old Quarter Horse. He was used as a barrel racer before I got him but she thought he was slow and stubborn I beg to differ. I think if she wanted to meet slow and stubborn she should meet apache. I believe we have formed quite a bond in the last couple of months of owning him he is very friendly and loving & I am looking forward to doing things with him in the future.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

This is Whiskey
She's supposed to be a connemarra but to be honest she could be anything
I don't show whiskey, not yet anyways maybe sometime in the future. 
I got whiskey for my 10th b.day when she was 2, i've had her for 9 years now. although in truth i'm only just getting her now as her passport is finally getting signed over to me. i shall be celebrating her 11th birthday on the 27th.
Whiskey is the only horse i've ever worked with that i've felt a connection with. 
















any idea's on what everyone thinks her breed is?


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

this is my munchkin brooke 
she is a 5yo 15.2 tb mare 
She LOVES to juump, and despite our troubles her dressage is slowly coming along too.
We are hoping to go to state for showjumping in pony club,
and also hacking and showjumping at shows 
OH! and she LOVES to chase cows!


----------



## MagicAmigo92 (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like the first picture =)


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

My horse is name destiny
she is a QH cross i think
she is a 3 yr old mare 
very sweet
my second horse
I love her very much
i hope to show her western and maybe english.
hoping to do trail riding soon too!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

My horse is Nu Kinda Nic aka Nikki
she is a 10 year old Quarter horse
I run barrels and poles on her...some trail riding because she loves it.
She is a very sweet girl and loves her job!












My other horse is Papa Hickory Doc
he is a 21 yer old Quarter Horse...You CANNOT tell at all..no one believes me.
He is a retired barrel racer. We did barrels and poles..Now he is just my trail horse ( he doesn't think that)..he thinks he is still 4 and can beat anybody and thinks he is bad.
He is VERY spoiled and fat...and a nerd.








i don't have a good picture of him on this computer


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

this is gypsy
she is a coming 5yo tb/hanoverian cross
she hasnt shown much but what she has shown in is dressage and hunters and one CT. i plan on showing her mostly in hunters, jumpers, and above all eventing
she loves peppermints, kisses and jumping ! she is such a sweetheart and she is the love of my life =]


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok-well first I have Frank. (Second Chance) He is a 21 yo ClydeX. We have had him since he was 4. He has done a lot over the years, from schooling hunter shows, to toting my daughter around in 4-H. He is best at command classes and trail classes. He thinks he can run like the wind....but with a butt and belly that big...seriously? HaHa, but I won't tell him. He now has some arthritis in his hocks, so is semi-retired, on a free lease to a therapeutic riding center where he gets ridden at a walk twice a week and loved on lots! His greatest skills is hugs. After all, he thinks he is a big dog.:wink:










Then there is Guinness. He is 7 this year, and a QH/TWH cross. He excels at trails, I would say probably a monkey could ride him there, but is learning some reining skills just for fun. He will never be a derby horse, but we may do some small shows, trail trials, etc. He LOVES to play with his Parelli ball.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is my gelding Santee's Holiday Pep (Santee)
He is an Appendix Quarter Horse
I show him English, Western, and Halter. 
He is 14 years old
He is an attention craving goofball, and LOVES to show off in the show ring.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My girl is Sunny---My Lady Livermore. She is a rising-three, 16hh Thoroughbred filly. We plan to hopefully do eventing, and will do our first fun shows this year if I get her backed. :lol: I have had her for a little over a year and she has stolen my heart. She's a quirky little puppy dog. See my avatar for a picture. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horserider321 (Dec 31, 2010)

Everybody's horse has so much pretty color coats on them!!


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

This is Zafir Ibn Rashad aka Admiral. He's a 12yr. old Egypt. Arabian gelding. I've owned since pre-birth and we do English, Western, Trail Trials and riding in the backcountry. He loves peppermint candies and is the biggest know it all goofball you've ever met. When I have him at horse shows, everybody who recognizes him, like points and says, "Look there's Admiral." And then they come over to gush and love all over him. He eats it up.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

This is Dandy's Lil Jewel aka Dandy. She's an 8yr. old 16h., Appendix Quarterhorse mare. I've owned her for 1yr. now. We do the Western classes and some trail riding. She's very picky about her treats, really only likes carrots. She can be a real sweet heart, but she's got the total TB personality. Very high maintenance. But I love her.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

And last but not least, this is Darling Roberto, aka Pistol. Pistol is a coming 3yr. old Morgan TB cross. He stands at about 16h. right now and still growing. He will be sent out to be trained to the saddle next month. I'll have 90 days put on him and then we will hit some of the small shows this year doing English flat classes. These pictures of him are from when he was first born, at 30 days old and at 14 months old. I need to get some current pics. He is a really big sweetheart. Loves big raspberry kisses on his nose, peppermint candies and apples.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

This is my 4 yro 15.3h Missouri Foxtrotter. He main job is a pasture ornament. But when he works he is used for trail and mountain riding.
this summer

Late Fall


Today... he loves to waller in mud so he turns into a brown curly horse


This is my 12yrp TWH Sweety Man aka JR He is 15.3h mainly used as my main ride for trails and mountains.He has been on rest for 9 mos now due to a stifle injury.But he is coming around and will start back once the weather breaks
Fall pic


Summer look


Under saddle my first ride ever on him...


This is a new one I will be picking up this weekend.Rawhide 4yro Missouri Fox Trotter 14.3h He needs some TLC but not as bad as the pics,He was just pulled out of the field





Better pics to come...
'


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

kstinson- I love sable's color. Is he a cremello ? Good luck with him
Haylee- pretty eyes ! good luck with him
mom2pride- she looks like a tb to me haha i love her color
tbstorm- aww his face is so cute
eliz- wow what a pretty color and the arab is absouletly beautiful would be a great eventer i think
magicamigo92- wow his color is awesome very abstract


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is Tess.
She loves to jump
She dressages good as well
I think she is pretty XOXOX
I love my girl!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

fuadteagan, she's actually a registered palomino, her sire is black and dam is palomino as well. She's just exceptionally light, her dapples are starting to pull through though (new feed) and they're aalmost a sorrel colour right now...if that makes sense!) I'll post some pictures when she sheds out this psring, she's ever changing colour! Thanks for the luck 



fuadteagan said:


> kstinson- I love sable's color. Is he a cremello ? Good luck with him
> Haylee- pretty eyes ! good luck with him
> mom2pride- she looks like a tb to me haha i love her color
> tbstorm- aww his face is so cute
> ...


----------



## CantStopRiding (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey, I ride her 
Her name is Tosca
Not sure on breed 
i do jumping a general riding and a tad of dressage 
my riding horse is 19 years old
she is a great horse, an inspiration, she can do so much at 19, shes so energetic and happy all the time, she only has one eye but you'd think she has two the way she acts, I <3 so much 
Shes a professional jumping horse and we've had many falls (tehee) but Ive always got back on (apart from one time when I fell off and fainted, oh dear). Shes so lovely and I really do feel like we have a bond, but I dont have any bonding photos, just a couple of me on her and a bunch of her in the small paddocky thing 

Me on Tosca, please ignore me I dont normally look like that, its just SO early in the morning lol.









Stop taking pictures!!









Her eye  Shes still beautiful


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

This is my 4 year old Mare named Shiny Showgirl . I LOVE HER !!!!!!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine (these are the horses on my property right now)

Mystery
Blind Arabian Mare
Being adopted by another member on here
About 10 years old
Grey 
Pasture Ornament









Davinci
2 year old Appaloosa gelding
Currently For Sale
Job-Eat Sleep and Poop
Calm and laid back, going to be a great horse








Willow
12HH Haflinger Cross Mare
Hoping to turn her into a kids pony. 








Boss 
3 year old 1/4 Haflinger 3/4 Belgian gelding
Hoping to turn him into a trail horse








Annalie
9 year old Haflinger Mare
My riding horse.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*My 3 kiddos*

love love and more love


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

fuadteagan said:


> mom2pride- she looks like a tb to me haha i love her color


Yes, she is very...erm...refined...but she has alot of try, and gives me everything she's got, so she's definitely not a wimp! She out trail rides the 'boys' every time...Lol! :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)




----------

